# let's see um



## hoochfisher (Mar 17, 2010)

lets see your home brew decoys and calls. i need some ideas for a decoy.

i have made the e-call from varmital's.com. it works great. less than $45 to build.

thanks,
hooch


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

No pictures to show...but...I had at one time a toy and I forget the name I baught at Toys R Us and is was a ball with a tail...had a motor and battery inside it would wobble all over the floor...but on a stick it would flop and flip. Took two AA batteries lasted hours.


----------



## hoochfisher (Mar 17, 2010)

yeah, i was planning on makeing one of the same, but the weasel balls are nowhere to be found...


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

It looks like the "Decoy Heart" is one of the most commonly used components in most of these decoys, even some of the commercial ones. Anyone used one? Just a chunk of plastic out of China, but i'm sure this same thing powers the decoys, toys, and everything else that moves like this.

Here's the link: Decoy Heart


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Yep...weasle ball....I may still have one laying around ??? Did you check online ?


----------



## Rem22-250 (Feb 26, 2010)

Don't laugh people but here's one I made out of a stuffed animal toy (moves). and a cat mouse on top. The bottom animal moves back and forth and the mouse on top moves in an erractic motion as well. Runs on 3 double A batteries. I ran it all day and it still has juice to go on some more.


----------



## Rile (Mar 9, 2010)

There's a site on line that claims to sell only Weasel Balls. Just type in Weasel balls and it will come up. That's doesn't right does it.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Looks like I may have to raid my grandkids' toy box!


----------



## winterfunguy (Mar 23, 2010)

For a deadly effictive decoy thats super easy to carry for us run and gun hunters try using a turkey tailfeather tied to an arrowshaft using 20lb monofilimant fishing line and use a good quality black swivel at the arrow shaft. The slightest breeze causes this thing to dance and move in a manner that yotes and fox just cant resist. I have had yotes come running in from over 200 yards in a full run to try to get my decoy...none have been successful yet. This decoy also doubles as a wind indicator. Cheap...effective...portable!!!!


----------



## mjllag (Feb 19, 2010)

Winterfunguy is right. The turkey feather is hard to beat.


----------



## mikeydon (Feb 17, 2010)

Bud,If you are looking for the weasel ball's,I found them at cracker barrel rest.I think i give $6.00 apiece and bought 2.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

hassell said:


> Boy I don't know how I missed this thread but you would have to have a good story if you went through a Game Check and they started pulling toys out of your packs! What are those wind up things called that hang over a baby's crib, Monitor or something, What do you think Bar-D?


Hassell
Yea, a monitor might work but winding it up over and over again would be a pain, IMO. I would want something I could turn on and off remotely. I still like my turkey feather on a stick.


----------



## wilded (Feb 10, 2010)

I have one like this that I made. It is an old camo arrow with a turkey feather on a fishing swivel and it worked for years.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

OK, you got me. My feather on a stick is a lot like Ed's but I made mine out of a fiberglass electric fence post.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Wow you guys have the best stuff, I didn't have a stick I just attached it to a bush or tree. I guess I need a better job!! lol


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

GENIUS! I love the complexity of Ed's simplest decoy. That sucker looks like it works!


----------



## coyotekidd (Jan 28, 2010)

I shot a bird with the pellet gun and used the tail feathers to make a windmill. I used stuff I had around the house including a couple of dowels, a sharpie marker cap, 2 washers and some styrofoam. I'm letting my 3 yr. old help out so it's taking a while but it's simple and eyecatching. I whittled the cross pole so the fan would spin uneven. I'll try to get some pics up.


----------

